# Where to find/buy good deals for Speakers Stands?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Guys!

First of all, THANK YOU for have helped me on this FUN adventure that was buying my FIRST Home Theater, specially in the Black Friday.

That's what I have gotten so far:

- 46"Samsung HD 1080P LCD LN-T4665;
- PSP3 ( it was the same price of the Blu-Ray so I decided to go with it, since it also plays Blu-Ray )
- Cable HDMI for the PSP3;
- Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 Home Theater System (I haven't checked but seems it already comes with HDMI cable...)

I think the only thing that is missing now is the Speaker Stands...I don't want to spend lots of money on those, but at the same time I need them to be black (remembering that I don't have a special room for the HT and I don't want to ruin my wife's decoration...)
Any Suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check with SVSound... our sponsor. They have a jam up pair of speaker stands at a reasonable price.


----------

